# Stuck on installation wizard CM9 ICS



## Cullers (Nov 23, 2011)

Finally took the plunge and tried to install CM9. Seemed to be going well until I tried to install the power fix. Now it loads up but goes to CM9 installation wizard which, when I touch the screen, it tells me "Unfortunately, Setup wizard has stopped" and all I can do is restart it!
Help!


----------



## dharani1234 (Aug 20, 2011)

Do you have clock work mod installed ? If yes ... do a factory reset

and install these from clockworkmod in the following order

1) cm9
2) charger fix
3) gapps


----------



## Cullers (Nov 23, 2011)

I thought there was an issue installing from clockwork?


----------



## dharani1234 (Aug 20, 2011)

it was just not the recommended way ... but I flashed via CWM on 2 touchpads and I do not have any issues ......


----------



## Cullers (Nov 23, 2011)

ok am trying it now.....do I install the gapps and power zips straight after the CM9 or reboot after cm9 and then do the updates once its installed?


----------



## dharani1234 (Aug 20, 2011)

You can do it either way ... but it's just convenient to flash all 3 while in CWM and then reboot to "awesomeness"


----------



## Cullers (Nov 23, 2011)

Just tried it with same results, failed installation wizard but just noticed that the gapps thats on there is version 28 not 30 so that might be the problem.


----------



## dharani1234 (Aug 20, 2011)

try the install without the gapps and see it that helps .......


----------



## Cullers (Nov 23, 2011)

Nope, still gets to the wizard and no further. If I try and connect it to the laptop in order to reinstall from ACME2 I can't access the TP. All I can do is hard reset it (power + home)
How frustrating this is!


----------



## dharani1234 (Aug 20, 2011)

did you install gapps ? did you check the MD5 on the downloaded cm9 file ? It might be corrupt ...... :? try downloading it again ...


----------



## Cullers (Nov 23, 2011)

Finally got it sorted. Ended up having to get onto the file system via Webos. Deleted the files off the tablet and reinstalled them then installed via clockwork.
Spent enough time on it today so will play around tomorrow.
Thanks for all your help dharani1234 - appreciated greatly


----------



## don27d (Feb 28, 2012)

Hey Cullers,

Can you expand more on how you deleted the files off the tablet via Webos? I'm stuck on the install wizard loop. I tried uninstalling using ACMEUninstall but no luck.

Thanks,
Don


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

don27d said:


> Hey Cullers,
> 
> Can you expand more on how you deleted the files off the tablet via Webos? I'm stuck on the install wizard loop. I tried uninstalling using ACMEUninstall but no luck.
> 
> ...


Hey Don, boot WebOS and connect the usb cable. Turn on usb mode and using Windows Explorer look at the TouchPad folder. All those files are put there by either Android or WebOS and are expendible. Now right click the TP entry and eject it. Disconnect the usb cable. Go to Device Info/Reset Options and select Erase USB Drive. Now connect the usb cable and have another look at the TouchPad folder. Everything should be gone. One other thing you can do is run the Secure Full Erase under Device Info/Reset Options. This will reset your TouchPad back to out of the box/factory condition.


----------

